# pulling front wheel on 4 wheel drive Yanmar



## ddossey (May 3, 2010)

I have a flat on my Yanmar 180D and thought I would just pull the wheel off and take it in for repair. When I finally got the lugs off, I found the wheel still would not come off. I suspect this has something to do with the four wheel drive, but do not know what. Any body out there that can help?


----------



## SHARTEL (Feb 11, 2009)

Welcome to TRACTORFORUM, ddossey!

It's just stuck...plain and simple.

The wheel will come off as there are no special tools required whether it's 2WD or 4WD. Paint or rust is what you're fighting. With the tractor front jacked up - Use a large hammer and block of wood to pound against the rear rim while rotating the wheel. You may have to pre-soak with some oil penetrate...but, eventually it will budge loose and you will WIN the battle !

Shartel


----------



## ddossey (May 3, 2010)

SHARTEL said:


> Welcome to TRACTORFORUM, ddossey!
> 
> It's just stuck...plain and simple.
> 
> ...


Great to hear. Thanks!

DDossey 
Bye


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

SHARTEL said:


> Welcome to TRACTORFORUM, ddossey!
> 
> It's just stuck...plain and simple.
> 
> ...


If it's a newer tractor, it's likely paint to paint. By the way, second that on being welcomed to the forum!


----------

